# What Breed do you say? Saluki?



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This is my sisters boyfriends dog. He is a silly dog but very personable to the point of being annoying :tongue:. You can't help but like him. 

Anyway, the adopted him under the premise that he was a Shepherd mix. I am thinking that he was labled that due to his coloring...

I believe He is a Saluki mix. 

He is tall, taller than Gunner, lanky and very sight hound looking. 

What say you? (sorry for the crappy photos :smile





























Him and Gunner boxing  










For Reference - A saluki I use to take care of


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I see a shepard mix. Looks a bit like my sister in laws shepard/husky mix.

Love the "battle" picture. LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I see a shepard mix. Looks a bit like my sister in laws shepard/husky mix.
> 
> Love the "battle" picture. LOL


He isn't built like a shepherd though. These pictures don't show it very well but he is SUPER narrow. You can kind of see the hip bones that stick up, thats not because he is emaciated, they are how he is built. These pictures make him look shorter than he is but he is at least 6 inches taller than Gunner...

I don't see any shepherd in him. MAYBE husky type but he coat isnt thick like a husky. Its thinner.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Are there a lot of Saluki's around your area? I can see what you are saying but its not a common breed.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Are there a lot of Saluki's around your area? I can see what you are saying but its not a common breed.


Thats what I said when they first got him 2 years ago but every time I see him the more I think he is a saluki mix. 

They got him up in Mendocino county so who knows what rich hippy has running around up there.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Photo Gallery


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Those hips scream sighthound to me but I would have a hard time believing Saluki unless you have a lot more down there than we do here. I have a really hard time seeing a Saluki mix show up in a shelter. I could more see a mix like lab (field lines) X collie X greyhound or something along those lines. I agree with you about the shepherd- I don't see it.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

yeh i'd say Shepard mix... doesnt look like a saluki mix to me.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Those hips scream sighthound to me but I would have a hard time believing Saluki unless you have a lot more down there than we do here. I have a really hard time seeing a Saluki mix show up in a shelter. I could more see a mix like lab (field lines) X collie X greyhound or something along those lines. I agree with you about the shepherd- I don't see it.


I don't see lab, I could go with a bit of grey hound or collie...

I knew these pictures werent the greatest to show the way he acts, moves, sounds, and looks...

I guess I will have to take some better pictures the next time I see him


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> I don't see lab, I could go with a bit of grey hound or collie...
> 
> I knew these pictures werent the greatest to show the way he acts, moves, sounds, and looks...
> 
> I guess I will have to take some better pictures the next time I see him


The think about labs is that there is such huge variation in body type. Not sure what it is but his body type does make me think of some of the better bred field-type dogs I've seen. They definitely start looking quite narrow and lanky. It's hard to tell without seeing him in person though- I always think being able to put your hands on a dog makes such a difference


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> The think about labs is that there is such huge variation in body type. Not sure what it is but his body type does make me think of some of the better bred field-type dogs I've seen. They definitely start looking quite narrow and lanky. It's hard to tell without seeing him in person though-* I always think being able to put your hands on a dog makes such a difference*


It definitely does make a huge difference. 

I guess he could have lab in him...I'll say that because most every mutt around here has lab in it :tongue: 

His coat is nothing like a labs or shepherds. Its thin, lays flat. He gets adaquate feed but he never gains an ounce. 

He head is tiny, and narrow. Nothing about him speaks shepherd to me. Maybe his spectacles but that could be a number of other breeds.

I'll be seeing my sister next week so I'll get some better shots then


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I see shepherd and greyhound. If the saluki was a more common breed I could see that but they aren't so I would think greyhound instead. You never know though. I never thought I would see a purebred smooth collie turn up in my local shelter. And that was just weeks after one turned up in the shelter near my mom's house in Cali!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

The link you posted showing the Saluki with the same coloring...def can see a strong resemblance along with face structure also.
Where I live it would be a very rare possibility...the dog would be categorized as shepard mix, no doubt...but hell everything is claimed shepard or lab mix around here.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I see it in the chest area but my last dog had that type off chest as well. She also ran like a grey but I am sure had none in her. (thoese breeds just were not int he area)

I do see husky hound...

Althoughlooking here she resembles a couple. 
http://www.stola.org/saluki/open.html


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I see shepherd, maybe husky mix too, maybe with a bit of lurcher. A lot of shep. mixes are super thin and lanky. A mutt from many generations of mutts. :wink:

Cute though!!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Caty M said:


> I see shepherd, maybe husky mix too, maybe with a bit of lurcher. A lot of shep. mixes are super thin and lanky. A mutt from many generations of mutts. :wink:
> 
> Cute though!!


That's what I was thinking... a lot of Shep mixes are very thin and lanky. Could be so many generations of mutt that you just don't know what it's background is!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> That's what I was thinking... a lot of Shep mixes are very thin and lanky. Could be so many generations of mutt that you just don't know what it's background is!


That could very well be true. He is exceptionally narrow, through and through. Not your average lanky mutt.


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, maybe just me, but I see Doberman. If you look at the second pic (the side view) and compare it to a doberman they look pretty much the same. Doberman would also explain the short coat, coloration and patterns, and the skinny lankiness. I'm sorry, but I don't see any thing that even resembles the saluki picture you posted either. 

Kbug


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Kbug said:


> Okay, maybe just me, but I see Doberman. If you look at the second pic (the side view) and compare it to a doberman they look pretty much the same. Doberman would also explain the short coat, coloration and patterns, and the skinny lankiness. I'm sorry, but I don't see any thing that even resembles the saluki picture you posted either.
> 
> Kbug


That could be a possibility. His hair isn't like a dobermans but it would contribute to the shortness of it. 

There is no telling what he is  Only his parents know and who knows who they are :smile:


----------



## Zen2765 (Jun 27, 2012)

Shelters always try to tag a breed on the dogs they place.. If its black it's a lab if it has a spot on its tongue is part chow... Unless you see the parents the mixed breed comes out of who really knows
As far as this dog having saluki or any sighthound I would say no! I've been around sighthounds a large part of my life! I currently live with 3 beautiful salukis and none remotely resemble the dog you posted... You can pick similarities in anything if you look hard enough
With the cross that he is who knows what metabolism was created or the skeletal structure of the dogs behind him... There are lots of skinny mix breeds out there
Enjoy him... He's a cutie


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks!

I did take updated photos of him but never posted them. I'll do that after work. We all still think Saluki  The sighthound is blatantly obvious in person. Unfortunately he doesn't sit still so its hard to take a good photo.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Zen2765 said:


> Shelters always try to tag a breed on the dogs they place.. If its black it's a lab if it has a spot on its tongue is part chow... Unless you see the parents the mixed breed comes out of who really knows
> As far as this dog having saluki or any sighthound I would say no! I've been around sighthounds a large part of my life! I currently live with 3 beautiful salukis and none remotely resemble the dog you posted... You can pick similarities in anything if you look hard enough
> With the cross that he is who knows what metabolism was created or the skeletal structure of the dogs behind him... There are lots of skinny mix breeds out there
> Enjoy him... He's a cutie


If not sighthound. What else would you say he is? IMO there is nothing else that matches his structure, build, and personality.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Doberman or greyhound. His coat may not be the texture of a Doberman but the coloring is like almost every Dobie/shepherd cross I've ever seen and his body shape is very similar to a Dobie or greyhound.

this is actually one time I feel kinda confident about guessing a breed


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> If not sighthound. What else would you say he is? IMO there is nothing else that matches his structure, build, and personality.


I have no idea about his personality, but as far as structure and build, he almost looks like my setter (English Setter x Irish Setter). I am 100% positive that if I shaved my girl down they would be identical except for the coloring and facial features. I'm not saying that he is a setter or has setter in him at all, but there are numerous breeds that have that shape. His stop definitely resembles that of a sighthound though, no doubt about it. I am sure he has some type of sighthound in him, though it could be way back when for all we know.

Like many people have said, there is numerous possibilities and without knowing his parents, their parents and so on you really have no idea. There are similarities with every breed IMO. Just enjoy him! He is beautiful and I am sure he is a great dog, so who cares what breed he is!


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like my friend's Lab/Shepherd mix to me...I don't see the sighthound.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't "care" what breed he is, because he's not my dog. It's just interesting to guess.  Plus my sister and her BF got him from the shelter as a "shepherd Mix" but he turned out to be something unexpected. They like to know more about why he wanders, why he doesn't listen (LOL), why he doesn't gain weight, why he is the way he is. 

Doberman I can see in the markings _kind of_...except for the spectacles around his eyes and shade of markings and he's much more frail than a dobe, much more narrow, hardly any substance to him at all and he doesn't move like a dobe. His back also doesn't resemble a doberman at all.

Just dog sat 3 setters (Irish, Gordon and english) and I see very little resemblance except for the height. His face is completely different and his personality is different.
Shepherd, I could go with a drop of that because of his coat, and his markings. Lab maybe a bit but only because labs are in every mix pretty much LOL

I don't understand why no one sees the obvious sighthound influence that I do. Everything about his personality and appearance screams mostly sighthound to me. 
IMO he is mainly sighthound and something else......
I guess it doesn't matter since I can't show you anything except photos


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Any chance of doing a Wisdom Panel or something similar? Maybe you can keep an eye out for a coupon for one or something. I know they're not perfect, but might give you some idea!

I love that his tail is always moving, so in every picture it's just a blur =)


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

creek817 said:


> Any chance of doing a Wisdom Panel or something similar? Maybe you can keep an eye out for a coupon for one or something. I know they're not perfect, but might give you some idea!
> 
> I love that his tail is always moving, so in every picture it's just a blur =)


Never held much faith in those and I can't see them spending money on that. 

He is a very friendly dog. He always greets you with a "woowoo" and everyone goes "Shut up Colt!". Well I don't say "shut up" because I'm usually encouraging it! :biggrin:. He can say "I love you" too. He talks a lot.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

BTW he is not starved, even though he looks like it. That is how he is built, frail and lanky and narrow. He eats a lot, just never gains.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

The first two photos look very "hound" (i.e. scent hound-- long legs, the shape of the back). The last two I can see some sight hound, due to the body shape and long, lanky frame.

That's all I've got...


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Just for the heck of it maybe some kind of **** hound, French hound, Sheperd, husky? His face looks a little too thick to be a Saluki mix. They're quite refined.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That's because he is a mix. It is very refined but not as much as a purebred.


----------

